# Follow-up appointments - liverpool womens hospital



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

hi girls

I don't know if anyone can help here but whenever we have had failed
treatments we have been left to get on with things, the hospital didn't
contact us or anything.  Although this time things must have changed
because we were offered a "follow up" & counselling, the only thing is
the last time we went for a "follow up" which we had to inititate after 12mths
(it took us that long to come to terms with things & build up to having another go)the Dr we saw was very negative when we asked him why it didn't work he
just said it's one of those things & all he was concerned with was when we 
were having another go & don't leave it too long because youre not getting
any younger! We left the clinic feeling very frustated having had no answers
I even asked about taking aspirin & he said it's up to me but there's no medical link (sorry about the rant) So this time we are feeling very reluctant to go back
because we don't seem to get any answers as to why things have failed.  We just feel that they can't wait to get us through each cycle, Hence
we are now going down the adoption route although we would like to use our 2 remaining embryos sometime in the future.  Is it possible to ask to see a different Dr this time, Could we ask to See Dr Kingsland?


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Bevvers!
So pleased you got my PM. Maybe someone else on here can answer specific questions on LWH.
Best of luck!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Bevvers

My situation is totally different to yours, i emailed and contacted a lady called Katherine Jennor (got her details from northwest fertility site) and she arranged my appt with Mr Kingsland...

I had no luck when i tried contacting through my GP so took matters into my own hands, and she was excellent

Might be worth a try for you

Good luck 

Netty


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Bevvers

I dont know the answer to your question re Dr Kingsland, but I totally sympathise with your frustration about follow up appointments. In fact I think we may have the same consultant!!  

We have had a very similar experience and we are currently contemplating whether to just go onto another FET or ask for a consultation. I do want a consultation but I dont see the point in paying for it if we are just made to feel like he cant wait to get us out of the door! He made me feel like I want completely crazy last time we visited and just basically said keep trying! (soz for the rant!! )

Also my DH has frozen sperm stored there. Dont know if Im right but I feel like we have to continue with treatment there because of that. I was retrieved through a TESE. 

Its a nightmare...................you have my complete sympathy. xx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi jenny B

Our experiences are very similar! It's all very raw for you both isn't it
I feel for you both, We always feel it's the emotional side that's the
worst part.  We decided that we would like a second opinion on things
really, mainly due to the negativity of LWH & because we started off
initially with the Countess of Chester so I approached my GP & have
just had an initial chat with a different consultant who is just undergoing
all the basic tests again to give us his professional idea.  He is well aware
that we have the 2 remaining embryos @ LWH but any input @ this stage
cannot do any harm.  He has already given us some answers that we had not
had @ LWH. We still feel inclined to stay with LWH mainly like you we have
everything frozen there, but we get so upset by the attitudes of certain
Consultants.  I hope you do get some positivity from your next appt.
Keep me informed of how you get on.

By the way I am going to see a clairvouyant on Friday & I have never
been to one before for obvious reasons, but after everything we have 
been through I feel I really do need to go!

Keep me informed of how you get on & good luck


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Netty

Thanks for your message I will certainly do what you have done & get in
touch with Mr Kingsland

Many thanks



squeaky_pink said:


> Hi Bevvers
> 
> My situation is totally different to yours, i emailed and contacted a lady called Katherine Jennor (got her details from northwest fertility site) and she arranged my appt with Mr Kingsland...
> 
> ...


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Oooh a clairvoyant! I went to see one a couple of years ago and she said I would have two children. I'm still praying she was fantastic at her job and not just after my money!!! 

Well I contacted the hospital today as we need a new consent form. Another test of my patience............... . After finally getting through I was told a nurse had to call me back later in the day! I only want a bloody form! I was eventually called back at 4:30 and was told that I should call back again on day 1 of my cycle and ask for the form then................ridiculous . After trying to get a word in edgeways to say that I was actually on day 7 already it was agreed she would send a form out. 

Why does this have to be made harder? Its hard enough trying to keep up the strength to go on. 

Just praying and praying it works this time for us so I dont have to face this again     

Is anyone else facing treatment at LWH over the next few weeks

xx


----------

